# PAE on 9.2



## denniskai1234 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello.

I want to add the PAE option to my kernel, but when i try to build the kernconf this appears:


```
ing -fstack-protector -Werror  /usr/src/sys/dev/dpt/dpt_scsi.c
cc1: warnings being treated as errors
/usr/src/sys/dev/dpt/dpt_scsi.c: In function 'dptccbptov':
/usr/src/sys/dev/dpt/dpt_scsi.c:278: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size [-Wint-to-pointer-cast]
/usr/src/sys/dev/dpt/dpt_scsi.c:278: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size [-Wint-to-pointer-cast]
*** [dpt_scsi.o] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC.
*** [buildkernel] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** [buildkernel] Error code 1
```

I am using FreeBSD 9.2 i386


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2014)

denniskai1234 said:
			
		

> I want to add the PAE option to my kernel,


Not really, you don't want to enable this. If you need to access more than 4 GB of memory you should use a 64 bit version of FreeBSD. PAE isn't what most people think it is. Applications need to be specifically built to make use of PAE, most applications aren't and are therefor still limited to 4 GB regardless of how much memory the machine actually has.

Also, please do NOT edit GENERIC, create your own kernel configuration and change the ident. It's going to cause a lot of confusion when people think it's a GENERIC kernel when it's actually a customised configuration.


----------



## Uniballer (Jan 24, 2014)

The other problem is that even if you really *do* want to use PAE, nobody else cares because we are all running on 64-bit architectures.  Don't wait for anything relating to PAE to get fixed, because the fixes will never come.


----------



## denniskai1234 (Jan 24, 2014)

My VM is freezing when I use an amd64 9.2 ISO on booting.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 25, 2014)

Ah, so it's a VM.  If it's a Virtualbox VM, 64-bit must be chosen when it is created.


----------



## denniskai1234 (Jan 25, 2014)

Problems with Proxmox....

Changed now to vmware esxi and try it there...


----------

